# Damp seat due to rain



## Bitemypotato (Nov 5, 2020)

Hi, I just took a Didi home. I've never been to where I was before and I didn't know how to get home, unfortunately there was a surge of rain like a 5 minute storm I was stuck in, I got completely soaking wet. I dried off for like half an hour but I needed to get home so I got in the Didi and did say I was in the storm. I just feel super bad because I know that his seat would be damp after I sat there, but there was no other option for me. I did tip him. Do you reckon he'll charge me a cleaning fee? Is that even possible for rain? I feel horrible


----------



## Elatte (Jul 6, 2017)

Don’t worry he probably didn’t even realise


----------

